# Network Printer will not print, no longer installed



## mrsbrisby (Sep 5, 2012)

We have a network printer that was installed and working on all our workstations (7 total). Yesterday one of our users discovered she can't print anything. Everyone else is fine. The troubleshooter says the driver is not installed. I tried to update the drivers to no avail. I deleted the printer and started over. No luck. I do not have an installation CD, as this machine is also our office copier (Kyocera --KM-3035-KX). This particular user has Windows XP operating system. One other person has XP, the others have Windows 7. Our tech professional is on the golf course and is not available. Any thoughts here? Thanks.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Can you Ping the printer and does it resolve with an nslookup?


----------

